# 180/225 FRONT-MOUNT INTERCOOLER ***Group Buy*** ENDS TONIGHT



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

*AUDI TT 180/225 FRONT-MOUNT INTERCOOLER WITH PERFORMANCE CORE - £249*

*1 - DELTA4
2 - TT-Dru
3 - D13hpd95 
4 - D3YMO
5 - big_ab 
6 - 1781cc 
7 - Baalthazaar
8 - TT-Al
9 - Pete-TT225
10 - odub
11 - TobyB
12 - ProjectMick*

I have been working with a small family-run race perp company, Creative Aluminium near Birmingham, for a while now, and a few weeks ago convinced them to make a FMIC for my TT having seen their work on the circuits. This was based around the HF Series Intercooler (currently 499EUR), but with a +10mm deeper core (80mm). The quality of the welds is just outstanding - see the pics below!

This is absolutely no welly-cooler! The core has been tested to 40psi (running 800hp), and I can certainly corroborate the benefits of my own in the TT. The throttle response is vastly improved and the torque band has shifted to meet a lower rev range, and the power band high-end doesn't seem to tail off nearly as much. There is a lot of confidence in this bit of kit.

*If we can reach an interest of 10, the cost will be -12.5% off retail at £249. If ordered individually, they will be £285 each.* Please PM me details if interested.

I am simply helping the guys at Creative and all on the forum by arranging this group buy, and hope there is suitable interest. To those that need background information - please see my post detailing the installation of my own version of this intercooler here;

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1378633

*PICTURES OF THE INTERCOOLER*


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Will it be a complete kit option or just the IC :?:


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

If a complete kit, with mounts piping and cooler, and fits on a 225 with aliens I'm in!


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

D13hpd95 said:


> If a complete kit, with mounts piping and cooler, and fits on a 225 with aliens I'm in!


This will include the pipework for the 225, yes, and the adjustable brackets, bolts and nuts to mount to the front bar. All you will need is the small length of silicone hose and the clips.

The 180 is a different situation. There are various options to fit. Might suggest that 180 owners get in touch for more details.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Bargain, I'd be all over this if I didn't already have HG's. Anyone who doesn't post here who needs a FMIC is missing out on an absolute gem.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

TT Tom TT said:


> Bargain, I'd be all over this if I didn't already have HG's. Anyone who doesn't post here who needs a FMIC is missing out on an absolute gem.


Absolutely Tom

Delta noted - 1 down, 9 to go


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

drat, ive still not fitted my hg one yet, lol

this looks great !


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

infidel.uk said:


> drat, ive still not fitted my hg one yet, lol
> 
> this looks great !


Send it back and get this one if you can! Save money and get a slightly better core.

@Sinful, do you have a picture of the metal hoses which go from the IC to the charge pipe and throttle body hose connections?

Cheers.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

i would but its been sprayed black, oh well, you live and learn i guess


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Just out of interest, what are it's dimensions. Lenght x Width x Height.

This is a solid price for a standalone kit. Props to yourself and the company that made these, they seem top notch. You can't beat small business run shop work.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Just out of interest, what are it's dimensions. Lenght x Width x Height.
> 
> This is a solid price for a standalone kit. Props to yourself and the company that made these, they seem top notch. You can't beat small business run shop work.


Length: 705mm / 540mm (net)
Height: 230mm / 230mm (net)
Depth: 80mm / 80mm (net)
Volume: 9.7L (approx') (net)


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

SinfulDesignCom said:


> TT Tom TT said:
> 
> 
> > Bargain, I'd be all over this if I didn't already have HG's. Anyone who doesn't post here who needs a FMIC is missing out on an absolute gem.
> ...


It's a no brainer to me, thanks sinful. 8)


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

Sinful I'm in!


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

D13hpd95 said:


> Sinful I'm in!


Ditto
In for a penny and all that (Well 24900 of them)


----------



## MadAnt (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi

Been watching your original thread as you may recall.

What are the 180 options?..


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

Sinful, any chance one of these intercoolers could be painted black from the company?


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

TAKE MY MONEY!!

I am in...

Maybe someone can get the clips and silicone hosing sorted to complete the kit so we can all buy the same there too...


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

D3YMO said:


> Maybe someone can get the clips and silicone hosing sorted to complete the kit so we can all buy the same there too...


Sounds good [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

ill def have one cheers


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey all - thanks for the interest...

To clear up a couple of questions. I am sure that they can be painted black if required as they do that sort of thing as well. If there would be any extra cost it would be minimal...

Clips are simply jubilee styleee 60-80mm or thereabouts. I ordered a job lot of 10 from ebay for about a fiver. The silicone hose (for the 225) will only be a bit of straight 62mm. It could very easily be supplied as a whole kit I guess.

I will get in touch with Colin at Creative and let him know we are half way there


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

SinfulDesignCom said:


> Hey all - thanks for the interest...
> 
> To clear up a couple of questions. I am sure that they can be painted black if required as they do that sort of thing as well. If there would be any extra cost it would be minimal...
> 
> ...


What are the 180 HK options? 
Im looking in to find a Twin Pass intercooler, but all the old good kits for the 180 HK are out of production. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

hmmm, isn't the HF one a double din? would they be up for doing a double din version?

Scratch that - I've just seen the double din is for for the TFSI or 8J TT only.

I'm interested, let me get back to you on this, just need to do a little research!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Research done - I'm up for one of these


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

Im interested in this buy. I cant pm yet though and i have a few questions.. how can i access the pm function? Cheers


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Pete-TT225 said:


> Im interested in this buy. I cant pm yet though and i have a few questions.. how can i access the pm function? Cheers


viewtopic.php?f=2&t=882433
Top of the Global Announcements


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you 1781cc.. added to the list

Pete - feel free to contact me through my website if need be


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

It's nice to see people jumping on this bandwagon and realising the bargain they're getting. I'm devastated that this all happened a month or so after mine was fitted!


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Me too tom, mine was paid for 4 weeks ago and sat in the box, no point selling it to buy this one, but what a steal for the money


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Does this require aliens removal or straight fit?


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

I'm interested in these but what are the timings for payment looking like? I'm having an expensive time lately and fitting a new clutch next month to add to it


----------



## TT-Al (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm potentially interested so can you give a ballpark cost for the rest of the kit to connect it up please? My car is a 180 and I do still have the SAI etc. Could you tell me what the 180 "options" are please? Many thanks, Al


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Tryin not to be the grinch here  and it looks v well made.
but what are the figures? x to x and so on.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

I spoke to Colin again this evening - hoping that we get the last 4 on board. As Tom has said, this is certainly a bargain, and worth twice the price. As said at the start, this is a group of talented guys with very little overheads. I am lucky to be in cohorts with them - just trying to help forum and worker alike.

With regards to the 180 owners. All I can suggest is to get an intercooler (can discount for the lack of pipework) and follow my fitting guide - of which I can detail further. Due to the extra pipework involved, this cannot be supplied for the same price. But more than happy to list what is required so that budgets can be met etc.

Also, courtesy of Westy, I have a pancake replacement which, following the number crunching, is set to make quite a difference to the set up. I am also in touch with Piper Exhausts here in Folkestone (as I used to work with them), who have expressed an interest in manufacturing these. The lead TD there, Dave, has also uncovered what may open up a little more flow/power having looked at the design.

I will try to stir up another group buy if I can


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

SinfulDesignCom said:


> Pete - feel free to contact me through my website if need be


Sorry mate whats your website?

I will send you an email in the morning, cheers dude


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Aliens?????


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Pete-TT225 said:


> SinfulDesignCom said:
> 
> 
> > Pete - feel free to contact me through my website if need be
> ...


I have just replied to a message from a Pete, so if that was you - check your inbox again!

If not - [email protected], or via www.sinfuldesign.com hence the username


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

SinfulDesignCom said:


> Pete-TT225 said:
> 
> 
> > SinfulDesignCom said:
> ...


Good stuff, Yeah thats me. Theres 2 sites very similar so i emailed them both lol 

Ill ping you another email tomorrow. Cheers


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Baalthazaar said:


> Aliens?????


Looking at their location behind the bumper, they should not foul at all.

Colin has suggested that if anyone is close to the Birmingham area, that they can pop in. As mine was a 180 fit, this was not a concern, and the pipes are templated from another kit which is a known good fit. However, if this can be further improved on, the guys are happy to make any changes before they do the group buy run...


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

> Good stuff, Yeah thats me. Theres 2 sites very similar so i emailed them both lol
> 
> Ill ping you another email tomorrow. Cheers


Ah you probably sent Rachael a message at Sinful-Design in Ireland then... nevermind! You got through to me


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm in.....


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Baalthazaar said:


> I'm in.....


Top man... thank you

3 to go


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

SinfulDesignCom said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> > Aliens?????
> ...


I am in Northampton, depending on the timescales for this and if I can fit it around work, I'll be happy to go up and be a test mule


----------



## TT-Al (Mar 2, 2016)

OK, this looks too good an opportunity to miss, so count me in please!
I can't PM yet so I'll email you instead.


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

SinfulDesignCom said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> > Aliens?????
> ...


Brum's a spit and a kick up the M5, so quite happy for the TT to be a mule. Not my primary car, so they could have it as long as needed


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Three more bods to see the light, even my mrs can see a bargain, mind you she is a undercover petrolhead :lol:


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Delta4 said:


> Three more bods to see the light, even my mrs can see a bargain, mind you she is a undercover petrolhead :lol:


You forgot TT-Al  
I make that 2


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

TT-Dru said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> > Three more bods to see the light, even my mrs can see a bargain, mind you she is a undercover petrolhead :lol:
> ...


At least some one is paying attention :lol:


----------



## carblue9 (Oct 14, 2015)

I can vouch for Colins work, these imtercoolers will be top quality. Bargain!


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Will be wrapping up the deal at the end of the week... so people aren't waiting too long. The order for the cores will also need to be placed asap. Deposit terms and ETA etc will be up in a day or two. Meanwhile, lets hope the last two come through...!!

*TT-AI* - Many thanks - added to the list

*TT-Dru / 1781cc* - Also many thanks. Colin said it would be very useful to have a car to look over so see if there are any benefits that can be achieved through the pipework

*carblue9* - Glad the work has reached further! Colin is an artist with his work for sure...

You can also see some of the work on the facebook site;

https://www.facebook.com/captaincoll/


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

Did you get my email Matt?

Cheers


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Pete-TT225 said:


> Did you get my email Matt?
> 
> Cheers


Yes - just replied Sir


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

SinfulDesignCom said:


> Pete-TT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get my email Matt?
> ...


Cheers dude.

As per our recent conversation, im in


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

Count me in. I don't want to miss out


----------



## TobyB (Jul 7, 2016)

After reading this thread I think it would only be rude not to take up the offer, so please count me in for a 225 setup


----------



## TobyB (Jul 7, 2016)

I think you may have the 10 you need


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Pete-TT225, odub, TobyB... Thank you all very much. Yes - we are now on 11 orders 

As said - the orders will close on Sunday. More can be dealt with, but don't want to keep people waiting


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Not been on for a while (moving house finally!)

I'd be up for one of these for a 225 if the Aliens can be kept. Would also like it in black if possible - don't mind paying a little extra if required.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Mick - added to list. I am sure black will not be a problem...


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

Sinful how are we getting on for sorting completion confirmation? Payment, and if we can have black coolers?


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm just about to leave to take the '225 mule' up to Colin @creative, so he can get all the plumbing correct.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Keep us posted on this - I'm looking forward to hearing progress on this - keeping aliens will be good for MOTs


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey guys - apologies for radio silence my end, but as you can read, things are on the move. Colin is going over the fine tuning of the pipework tomorrow - all is in hand.

I will confirm the deposit standings - and of course, the black option which I had forgotten... :?


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Just wondering how the mule is doing....?


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Bump??


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

Same I'm waiting to book a day off work to fit this bad boy


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Any time before spring is cool ( pun intended ) :lol:


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

Whats the crack with this?

Communication is lacking somewhat


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Pete-TT225 said:


> Whats the crack with this?
> 
> Communication is lacking somewhat


From what i gather the pipe work from the IC is under going some fettling.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hope no one has gone on an early cmas vacation 





:twisted: 
Dubbing nearly as funny as the original.


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

Bumpy bump bump bump bump


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

whats the rush people? surely getting it right is more important then getting it quickly and wrong? when its ready I am sure we will be informed :roll:


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm not in a rush when it's done it's done


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

3TT3 said:


> Hope no one has gone on an early cmas vacation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the F did I just watch?! :lol:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

A j/k post..allusion to, after taking millions in deposit money the lads head off for a sunny holiday.
I mean not likely,a weekend in brighton perhaps  . 
Logically the time delay is just getting things spot on . I too have been itchy waiting for parts to arrive , Ill be looking forward to the test results..those who are buying I mean.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol at the German Eddie Murphy ... Classic Film :lol:

For what its worth concerning the wait .. i had to wait some 6 weeks for my Forge Intercooler to arrive and that was direct from Forge, as long it these don't take that long you are on to a good thing


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

1781cc said:


> whats the rush people? surely getting it right is more important then getting it quickly and wrong? when its ready I am sure we will be informed :roll:


I agree if its right it's worth the wait, I was just looking for an update on how the fitting was going on the mule......would love to see some progress pics.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Good afternoon people...

...and my apologies for the delay. I have been working with Creative on this to get things wrapped up, but following the dropping off of the "mule", Colin has not found time to get around to the pipework. Being on the receiving end of this group buy, I feel bloody stupid. However, the cores are still here and the intercoolers can still be supplied at a cost of £180. I STRONGLY suggest you still go for this. If someone can get a 225 to me, I will happily work through the required pipework as I have the 180. I will put a map of all the pipework required for the 180 later this evening, just so it can be seen how easy it goes together (now that I have done it!!)

If you could all let me know how you would like to proceed as Colin needs to know numbers. There is no limitation as the parts are all ready, but I will need to let him know asap.

Thank you all. And please let me know if anyone near the Kent area would like to work through the pipework.


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

I personally would prefer to get the lot as a kit for the 225 and don't mind waiting a while until it's sorted. How long would you need a car for and where would it need to be?


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

odub said:


> I personally would prefer to get the lot as a kit for the 225 and don't mind waiting a while until it's sorted. How long would you need a car for and where would it need to be?


I am more than happy to sort the pipework out. I am based between Ashford and Folkestone. Would only need the car for a couple of hours to map the pipework. Then order the pipes, and another hour to make sure of the fitment. So wouldn't really need the car left for any length of time if it is needed.

If I can put a few hours in to make this work for the forum, I will do so. Forum has done a lot for me - should give something back!


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

I'm about 100 miles away and fairly busy, so if someone else closer would volunteer that would be awesome. If nothing comes up give me a shout though


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

odub said:


> I'm about 100 miles away and fairly busy, so if someone else closer would volunteer that would be awesome. If nothing comes up give me a shout though


OK odub - many thanks.


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Baalthazaar said:


> Just wondering how the mule is doing....?


Ok 225 wise A bit of an update, as Sinful has finally updated the thread. Not in any NDA btw
The 'mule' is at Creation and the bumper is off (Colin is dead scared about causing any damage to the car) 
*The pipework ala HG was not in the original quotation* from Creation to Sinful.
As the car is already there, have commissioned (at my expense) Colin to R&D and manufacture the pipework for the car. Once he has the dimensions it is quite easy to mass produce.

Will PM all on the list


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

OK. A little confused.

TT-Dru - If this is something you have arranged with Colin directly, then I suggest the job be passed between the two of you. Adding a third wheel to the system will only make matters more diverse!!

If I have helped get things in motion, then I am happy for that


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

SinfulDesignCom said:


> OK. A little confused.
> 
> TT-Dru - If this is something you have arranged with Colin directly, then I suggest the job be passed between the two of you. Adding a third wheel to the system will only make matters more diverse!!
> 
> If I have helped get things in motion, then I am happy for that


Matt

I emailed you asking for direction on what was required for the build pipework wise and as yet have had no reply!


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

I was myself waiting to hear back from Colin!

Let's not loose sight of the fact that all I am doing is trying to pass some good fortune to the community. I have offered to take over the job of orchestrating the pipework - at MY expense (!). The job is so simple. I honestly don't understand the hold up.

You commissioning Creative to do the work is news to me. What exactly have you arranged? I can only be as informed as my last messenger.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Honestly happy to wait for this to be sorted, however if it does go pear shaped for the pipe work I will still take the core so long as it is tanked and not a bare core.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

The cooler will be exactly what you see in the first page....

Just need some clarification on the pipework!! As I said, I am happy to map it out and do the addendum to my 180 "how to". But if there is hard pipework going on that I currently don't know of (!), then this would be the other way to go!


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok still in, will wait to see if any further development on pipes for the 225, as I'm in Ireland would like to get as complete an item as possible


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm a little confused - I have a 225 and basically want an intercooler with pipe work - was under the impression that for £250.00 that's what I would get?

I'd then have to source some silicone joiners and clips for front connection myself, is that right?

No problem waiting until all the kinks have been ironed out, just checking that I've not misread something.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

ProjectMick said:


> I'm a little confused - I have a 225 and basically want an intercooler with pipe work - was under the impression that for £250.00 that's what I would get?
> 
> I'd then have to source some silicone joiners and clips for front connection myself, is that right?
> 
> No problem waiting until all the kinks have been ironed out, just checking that I've not misread something.


I am of the same view


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

1781cc said:


> ProjectMick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little confused - I have a 225 and basically want an intercooler with pipe work - was under the impression that for £250.00 that's what I would get?
> ...


Ditto


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

ditto


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Got hold of Colin - he is working on the pipework from the mule as soon as he gets the time between jobs.

He informs me that all is in hand and is going as fast as he can!!


----------



## TobyB (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm in no rush so happy to wait also


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

For reference, if he's doing hard pipes from the upper boost hose down to the FMIC and the same from the FMIC up to the hard MAP housing pipe, then it's seriously involved!

HG Motorsports offering looks like this...


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

ProjectMick said:


> I'm a little confused - I have a 225 and basically want an intercooler with pipe work - was under the impression that for £250.00 that's what I would get?


+1

Some clarification needed on this.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Pete-TT225 said:


> ProjectMick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little confused - I have a 225 and basically want an intercooler with pipe work - was under the impression that for £250.00 that's what I would get?
> ...


Yes - when I spoke to Colin earlier, he was saying that it is 3 bends each side - so this looks about right.

Once templated, as whatshisname said above, it will be straightforward to produce the rest of the kits.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

That's good - I'm in no rush whatsoever but just wanted to check it was going to be like the HG version (minus the silicone connectors)

In that case it's a bargain and I'm more than happy to let them get it right!


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

Is there any update on progress?
Thanks


----------



## kyle8565 (Jul 25, 2015)

Can I get in on this?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

SinfulDesignCom said:


> Got hold of Colin - he is working on the pipework from the mule as soon as he gets the time between jobs.
> 
> He informs me that all is in hand and is going as fast as he can!!


Can you ask him if he is willing to sell just the pipe work? I'm looking for a more reliable system than a bunch of connections, clips, and couplers lol.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> SinfulDesignCom said:
> 
> 
> > Got hold of Colin - he is working on the pipework from the mule as soon as he gets the time between jobs.
> ...


I don't blame you. One of my hoses popped off at under 5 PSI and it was on tight... SUPER TIGHTNESS is required to stop this happening :?...


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I wonder:
I recently bought replacement (chinese type copies ) of the twin smic only real difference is depth of core and the fact that theyre all alloy.
Obviously on a 225 it uses all the standard components.
It(they) have done something :lol: but Im not sure what .Im getting 2.3 + bar absolute boost at 6500 , before it was 2.2 n a bit but max g/s bhp seems unchanged also a/f ratio..sorry f/a ratio is higher at max power/egt temps .but nm on that.

Deeper core(Ive read ): the main characteristic is larger pressure drop compared to say increased frontal area.
Longer pipework more lag(generalisation)

1. A 180..seems to me: Forget about the x tube that all TT's have. ( If it hasnt been used for 10 years who knows what sheet is in it  ).
Unless youre going to upgrade ? to 225 style with IM on the flywheel side why not just use one of those under and over type intercoolers..either with or without the original 180 intercooler.
ie ,viewed from the front, air input on lower left side of intercooler then exit on upper left. A giant ubend intercooler
I think someone posted on this type(probly no longer made) .

2. 225..hmm,lets say you dump both oem coolers seems you need to forget about the oem centre pipe as well.
I mean its handy , if like me you spend on "upgraded" dual smic but if you dont what use is it?.

Hard piping..what does it contribute?.I mean going for a fmic on a 225,I wouldnt go bright red hoses but it cant be that hard to buy hose bits to adapt to a fmic n just kiss the oem intercooler connection bye bye..your fmic is gonna be the new connection?

Most efficient fmic then shortest hoses /hard bits in between the wtg?
Just buy the main cooler (for less) then make up your own connections .Its not like fitting is included in the price?


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

So is this a non-starter? I'll probably be buying somewhere else soon if its a no-goer...

I know Sinfull tried to help others, so it not on them, but if the manufacturer can't deliver then maybe its worth moving on?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The HG motorsport cooler kit has got buy me written all over it


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

im taking the front off mine next week so im ordering another elsewhere,
cant put it off any longer.  
no hard feelings sinful thanx for trying


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Well I'm ok to wait until the new year but after that I'd probably have to go elsewhere. Hopefully it will get sorted.


----------



## TT-Al (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm still in and can wait. Tbh the weather is not great for working on car outside anyway this time of year.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

ProjectMick said:


> Well I'm ok to wait until the new year but after that I'd probably have to go elsewhere. Hopefully it will get sorted.


Im with you on this but come the new year I need a solid IC


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Bit of an update
Going up next Saturday to do some spannering and assist Colin with the pipework. Once mine fits it will be a case of fabricating a second to use as a mold From then it should be quite a quick process. Will get as many pictures as I can.

My Black Friday Bargain! Well saved the VAT


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

TT-Dru said:


> Bit of an update
> Going up next Saturday to do some spannering and assist Colin with the pipework. Once mine fits it will be a case of fabricating a second to use as a mold From then it should be quite a quick process. Will get as many pictures as I can.
> 
> My Black Friday Bargain! Well saved the VAT


Thanks dru, a little update helps to keep the faith


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

keep the updates coming  im happy to wait for a totally perfect fitting kit, less hassle for me as ill probs be fitting it at work on a night shift :roll: :lol:


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

My breath is baited..... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Some pictures that I was sent today  
Colin was muttering about the aliens not fitting Then the last message I got was that the bumper was back on  Will have to wait and see.


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks for the update Dru, massive thanks to yourself for supplying the mule and sinful for making the arrangements

Progress is looking good so far im happy to wait and see what the finished product is like.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

The more I see development on this and now the size, I am erring towards the Airtek kit - it has a much larger footprint and is complete with pipes, etc - granted its double the price, but double the intercooler:


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

What a hassle when there are so much proven ways for a fmic.

Core looks pretty small compared to airtec or wellycooler :? 
Whats the volume of the core?

Oh and the trick to keep the aliens is to have the in and outlet low as possible so the pipe runs through the lower 'beam' of the bumper just above the floorpan.


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

TT Tom TT said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> > Core looks pretty small compared to airtec or wellycooler :?
> ...


Courtesy of Tom from page 1 [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

TT-Dru said:


> Some pictures that I was sent today
> Colin was muttering about the aliens not fitting Then the last message I got was that the bumper was back on  Will have to wait and see.


I looked at these pictures this morning whilst having a cup of coffee and some banter with her indoors, we both came to the conclusion that giving a honest opinion would have offended somebody, how ever it really is a bit early for april the 1st jokes,
is it really that difficult to come up with or even copy pipework so that it does'nt look like it came out of a madmax film, these pics are making creative look a bit clueless.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

**In Duncan Bannatyne voice**

I'm oout

Sorry Sinfull, appreciate your efforts, but I've been doing research and this isn't for me


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

1781cc said:


> **In Duncan Bannatyne voice**
> 
> I'm oout
> 
> Sorry Sinfull, appreciate your efforts, but I've been doing research and this isn't for me


1781cc, can you elaborate why? What have you found research wise?


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Latest incarnation. Please remember this is still at the mock up stage.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

D13hpd95 said:


> 1781cc said:
> 
> 
> > **In Duncan Bannatyne voice**
> ...


Quite a few reasons, I'm track only so want a bigger intercooler footprint, don't need to keep aliens, will be removing the crash bar so I can get more flow, I also want the pipes in a low uniform place so I can create some front brake air channel ducts, the one up one down thing is very odd, it looks clumsy and will create problems for me based on my plans, plus, performance here is unproven


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

Anymore update pics on this?


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Just looking at the HG (and a few others) they seem to have the inlet and outlets at the bottom of the core. I seem to remember reading that using spacers on the HG (think it was shut 25mm) allows the pipes to go under the aliens.

With that in mind, could they not make the core approx 25mm taller than the HG which could be a help with fitting and probably not add much in terms of cost?

Hopefully they will get something together by the end of Jan otherwise I fear people may start to look elsewhere. Would be a real shame if they don't as I think they would shift a fair few of these at the prices quoted.


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

So today a 250 mile round trip to go and see Colin and my TT.
Colin had all the bits laid out in kit form for me to put together. Very simple process, mount the FMIC to the crash bar, attach the pipework to the existing plumbing, couple of short silicon straights to join the pipework to the FMIC. 15 - 20 minutes tops.
Go to fit the bumper, 2 words, *effing aliens,* putting the bumper under tension on the nearside. Drivers side fitted a treat.
Rest of the afternoon spent re jigging the nearside tank and pipework. 
Now looks pretty symmetrical with the inlet and outlet pipes inline and the bumper slots on without being under tension, but it's a bloody tight fit.
Going up again next week to repeat the process and hopefully bring the old girl home.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Sounds positive! Really hope it all comes together as the quality of the parts looks good and the price is very competitive.

Fingers crossed it goes well when you go back up there.


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Cheers Mick
We did look at mounting the inlet - outlet pipes at the bottom and following the curvature of the bumper But it nearly doubles the pipe length. As it is the pipes are relatively short and so should be quite efficient.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Well keeping the pipe run short should in theory help with efficiency so if the inlet/outlets are both at the top then I don't see it being a problem.

Just on a side note do you know if they are using 60mm or 63mm pipe work? I believe the HG uses 60mm but I know that some of the guys who use wellycooler setups (on other forums) use 63mm

Might be something to look at if it will fit (can't see why it wouldn't)


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Not sure, but the pipes fit correctly into the existing upper turbo pipe on the drivers side and existing rubber coupler on the passengers.
Another nice touch that I forgot to mention, Colin has put a bracket on the bottom of the FMIC for the temp sensor so it's as near as damn it in the same place, just a bit more forward


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

ProjectMick said:


> Well keeping the pipe run short should in theory help with efficiency so if the inlet/outlets are both at the top then I don't see it being a problem.
> 
> Just on a side note do you know if they are using 60mm or 63mm pipe work? I believe the HG uses 60mm but I know that some of the guys who use wellycooler setups (on other forums) use 63mm
> 
> Might be something to look at if it will fit (can't see why it wouldn't)


This is true, I wouldn't imagine that it would really make too much difference tbh, 2.4" vs 2.5", 2.5" pipework isn't restrictive as is so I don't think 2.4" pipe-work will be.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

I agree it probably won't make a huge difference (if any?) but seeing as we are basically having these built and designed from scratch thought we might as well. Every little helps and all that!

Although on the other hand do you then get suckered into trying to make all the pipe work that attaches to it that size as well...

Either way, it's going to end better than the side mounts and if people really are interested in pushing on further there is WMI.


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Pleased to announce that the 'Mule' is home 

Braving the fog and ice we did a repeat of last weeks efforts. FMIC and pipework fitted and all tightened up, trial fit of the bumper, straight on, no tension - Result! Bumper off fit the lights, test the lights - Nada zilch battery not playing. Had a funny feeling this might have been the case Time to try the CTEK out in anger for the first time. So left on charge while the bumper was fitted and bolted wheel arches relocated wheels back on and the car back on the ground. Only upto 3 dots on the CTEK Give her a try she starts! Very quick battery cover, slam panels put back on. Head for home.

Remembering I haven't driven her for a fair few weeks and have been driving my diesel daily  Pulls really strongly Did a few wots in 2nd and 3rd and it put a smile back on my face  Only other thing I can report at the moment is my MPG average for the journey home was over 31! and I wasn't hanging around Whether this has any relevance I dunno.

Any questions please ask away Have VCDS (never used in anger) so can record some logs if you can give me the required parameters. Will do a photo shoot (most likely Wednesday) as in my rush to get the car back together once she started and to stop us all getting CO poisoning I left my locking wheel nut behind So will have to wait for it to be posted down!

Finally Special thanks to Colin @ Creation for a superb product and for seeing it through from concept to end product.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Good news - look forward to seeing pics of it all fitted. Did you have to move the horns or anything else to get it to fit?

Not that its a problem - just nice to have an idea of where things have been relocated to.

Don't know if someone near you could help log it but if they can that would be great.

Need to get something for the car to cheer myself up after my paint disaster today!


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

I saw
Bad news bear :x

I'm fine on the logging Just need to know what parameters we would like (Have a big stretch of runway that I can hopefully use)

Only things that need to be kept and moved is the temp sensor at the bottom of the rad (which as I previously posted Colin has included a bracket for Horns as far as |I know haven't been moved and the tow eye is free from obstruction. 
Oh the aliens are in and working


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

Looking forward to the pics dru! Sounds promising that it all fits together/underneath the bumper nicely

Feel your pain mick ive had a patch of microblisters appear just above the drivers window and the osr arch.. looks like its been painted previously but its gut wrenching to see


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

I'm going to have to duck out of this. Unexpected circumstances and the car is being put up for sale
Big thanks though and sorry


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Just been thinking about this - once everyone has seen photos/logs etc and have confirmed that they want to go ahead, how do we go about getting orders processed?

Are we still going via Sinful or direct to Creative?


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

ProjectMick said:


> Just been thinking about this - once everyone has seen photos/logs etc and have confirmed that they want to go ahead, how do we go about getting orders processed?
> 
> Are we still going via Sinful or direct to Creative?


I second this sinful any idea? And a time scale in mind when we can get our hands on them?


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Here's a quick log I did this afternoon returning from shopping, using the Torque app
The initial high temperature was due to the car having been stopped for 20 minutes with the engine already hot.
OAT was reading 4 degrees.


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

ProjectMick said:


> Just been thinking about this - once everyone has seen photos/logs etc and have confirmed that they want to go ahead, how do we go about getting orders processed?
> 
> Are we still going via Sinful or direct to Creative?


Direct to creative Mick, heres a snippet from an email i received. Hope this helps



> On 26 Oct 2016 22:55, "Sinful Design - @sinfuldesign.com> wrote:
> Yes - the dealings will be directly with Colin. And payments can be done through card or paypal AFAIK.
> 
> Time from order to delivery will be between 2-3 weeks tops.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok cool thanks.

Do we have contact details for Colin as I'm ready to get in touch now to make sure I have it for Feb half term.


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

ProjectMick said:


> Ok cool thanks.
> 
> Do we have contact details for Colin as I'm ready to get in touch now to make sure I have it for Feb half term.


I've tried ringing Colin a couple of times today without reply. When I do get hold of him I'll ask how he would like to be contacted and let you know.
He has another complete kit there ready that has been test fitted to my car Also know he has all the cores there.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

TT-Dru said:


> ProjectMick said:
> 
> 
> > Ok cool thanks.
> ...


Thanks that would be great. Be good to get some pics up of how it has been fitted still though - always useful to have a template to work from!


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

ProjectMick said:


> Thanks that would be great. Be good to get some pics up of how it has been fitted still though - always useful to have a template to work from!


Once I get hold of Colin and get my locking nut back I'll photo away


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

ProjectMick said:


> Ok cool thanks.
> 
> Do we have contact details for Colin as I'm ready to get in touch now to make sure I have it for Feb half term.


Mick
You have PM


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

Any more pictures of the final product..

Starting to look elsewhere now as this seems to be getting a bit stale


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Did you get any photos of this fitted in the end?

I've taken the plunge anyway and ordered one which I hope will be with me in the next week or two.

Got to be better than the current sidemounts and is appropriate for my power level (sub 300bhp)

It's also inexpensive enough to allow me to fit WMI at a later date if required, which seems better overall value (and more flexible in terms of tuning) than just having a huge FMIC.


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

ProjectMick said:


> Did you get any photos of this fitted in the end?
> 
> I've taken the plunge anyway and ordered one which I hope will be with me in the next week or two.
> 
> ...


Have only just got to a position where I can get the wheels off. Ended up having to get a new set of locking bolts and key from MTEC and then the expense of getting the existing bolts off [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Have a free afternoon and workshop tomorrow and it's my intention to work on the car, including a slight modification to my drl's so bumper will be off Will get some pics done 
Will hopefully be going wmi as well in the not too distant future


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

TT-Dru said:


> Have only just got to a position where I can get the wheels off. Ended up having to get a new set of locking bolts and key from MTEC and then the expense of getting the existing bolts off [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Have a free afternoon and workshop tomorrow and it's my intention to work on the car, including a slight modification to my drl's so bumper will be off Will get some pics done
> Will hopefully be going wmi as well in the not too distant future


That's a bit of a bugger!

Well if you do get some pics up that will be good - I'll definitely take as many as I can when i fit mine - although it might be a few more weeks before I do it now as I might need to order a new rad as well (not 100% yet) and can only really work on the car during school holidays so it might Easter rather than Feb half term now.

WMI is the way to go long term - which kit are you looking at using or are you not sure yet?


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

I take it this can go ahead now? If so can someone pm me the contact details pls thx.


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Baalthazaar said:


> I take it this can go ahead now? If so can someone pm me the contact details pls thx.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Finally as promised some pictures


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

excuse my ignorance having not read all 11 pages, but why does this one shown above look so different to the one shown on page one ?


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

infidel.uk said:


> excuse my ignorance having not read all 11 pages, but why does this one shown above look so different to the one shown on page one ?


There has been some redesigning of the pipe work since the first incarnation (which I think was on a 180). From what I can gather speaking to Collin at Creative this has shortened the pipe work and still allows you to run the aliens etc.

Also the chequer plate design is I think optional - my one that I ordered should be a plain one similar to what is on page one of the thread. I'll should find out tomorrow as it's supposed to be delivered then.

By the way thanks for the pics Dru - should go some way to helping me when I do eventually get mine on!


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

infidel.uk said:


> excuse my ignorance having not read all 11 pages, but why does this one shown above look so different to the one shown on page one ?


Inf Get reading [smiley=book2.gif] 
The one on page 1 was produced blind without even knowing what car it was for (180) just an approximate size for the fmic
This is the result for a full kit for the 225 
The chekka finish on the tank is just Creative being creative Normal finish afaik is smooth

Snap from Mick


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

With out sounding stupid what's the wiring on the front of the cooler for?


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Outside Air Temp? I think. It's currently located on the font of your radiator


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

TT-Dru said:


> Outside Air Temp? I think. It's currently located on the font of your radiator


Arrr makes sense lol


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

From the post one it looks like this is 'tube and fin' type of core. Why has this been selected over 'bar and plate' for this application?


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

nate42 said:


> From the post one it looks like this is 'tube and fin' type of core. Why has this been selected over 'bar and plate' for this application?


I can ask the question, but my guess would be cost, weight and flow restriction to the radiator.
Colin did say that the cores are the '2nd best' available at a third of the price of the best


----------

